# ASUS mobo P5kPL - AM/PS Issue/problem



## Keisuke2k4

I was installing a computer using this motherboard today, when i tried to power on nothing works. The CPU fan and the rear fan spun for 0.5 secs and then it died out. After wards, nothing will happen when i press the ON switch again. The LED light on the mobo is still on. 
I am pretty sure everything is plugged in properly. 

Just wondering, is this a faulty mobo perhaps short circuited? Or was there something i forgot to add in. 

The specs are
E5200 Intel 2.5ghz
4GB ram
ATi 4670 512
ANTEC Earthwatts 500W
160gb HD


----------



## dug987654

I had the exact same problem! 

I hadn't plugged the right four pin connector into the mobo for the CPU. Personally, I'm blaming the super cheap PSU for fixing the 20 pin and a random 4 pin together instead of the 20 pin and 4 pin mobo one, or you could call it stupidness!

That may be the problem, or it could be something completely different! Hope that helps


----------



## Keisuke2k4

I've also tried just powering it on with only the CPU but it does the same thing, CPU fan spins for half a second and nothing else happens.
I've also tried switchin power supplies but it doesn't seem to help either


----------



## Keisuke2k4

I returned the motherboard to the company and got a replacement.
Same thing again >_>"
I'm guessing there is something i am not doing right?
any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## dcvlm

oh no !! 

I just bought the same motherboard, and i got the same problem !
Did anyone solved it out ???

(With me the fans dont even spin for half a second ... just nothing !)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## UnLuckyLuKE

I recently experienced the same kind of troubles with a P5KPL-AM MoBo: the motherboard produced no video output and sometimes it immediately shut down. On the other hand it produces no acoustic alert at all.

It sounded very strange to me, so I put an internal removable system trumpet on the motherboard's "SPEAKER" connector, and when I started up the system again, I get some error alerts from the mainboard (in my case it was a defective on-board video device).

If you'll plug a motherboard trumpet to the "SPEAKER" connector, you will probably immediately notice some acoustic alerts. Those sounds could help you understanding how to fix your PC. Maybe it could be defective or incompatible RAM, CPU or graphics card.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AbsoluteFail

Is the CPU you are using brand new? I am kind of jumping the gun, but I have seen that happen many times with a faulty CPU. (fan spins for a quarter second and then nothing.)

Try reseating the CPU in the socket, and when you have it out check for any bent pins or visible signs of an issue with the CPU. If you have another CPU you could try with the board that would be ideal.

You may also want to checkout a POST troubleshooting guide if you have just installed the board to make sure everything is in place. Here’s a link to a good NO POST troubleshooting guide.

Is the board a replacement for a system that previously failed or are you just putting together a new PC?


----------



## StrangleHold

Keisuke2k4 said:


> I returned the motherboard to the company and got a replacement.
> Same thing again >_>"
> I'm guessing there is something i am not doing right?
> any ideas/suggestions?


 
Did you put the standoffs under the board in all the right places?


----------



## Seth

Yeah I build this with board frequently for customers and it *general works*

I've seen this problem with even top end boards, hopefully its something stupid and easy like as StrangleHold said, the mobo standoffs. Also check online that the CPU that you're trying to use is supported by that board. Might wanna try another power supply too if possible as i've seen that be the cause before too. But if all else fails i'm going to suggest you're very unlucky and got two duds in a row


----------



## webber75

Hi,

I just put two systems together with the P5KPL-AM/PS mainboard.
Both failed to power up (no fans, hdd, etc) but the mainboard LED was on.

I rechecked the power, reset, and led connectors against the screen print on the mainboard and all looked correct, but then I noticed it also says USB56 next to that set of connectors.

The printing on the mainboard is very misleading, the connection diagram for hdd, power and reset is right next to a similarly pinned USB connector.   Make sure you are using the connectors labelled F_PANEL not the USB56 connector.

Both systems are working sweetly now.


----------



## rjpowell

*Man - U R The greatest*



webber75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just put two systems together with the P5KPL-AM/PS mainboard.
> Both failed to power up (no fans, hdd, etc) but the mainboard LED was on.
> 
> I rechecked the power, reset, and led connectors against the screen print on the mainboard and all looked correct, but then I noticed it also says USB56 next to that set of connectors.
> 
> The printing on the mainboard is very misleading, the connection diagram for hdd, power and reset is right next to a similarly pinned USB connector.   Make sure you are using the connectors labelled F_PANEL not the USB56 connector.
> 
> Both systems are working sweetly now.




I have been a computer tech for lots of years. I had a client with a blown motherboard. Got a new MB but the system would not power on. Suspected a faulty MB so got another new MB. Same problem  - no fan no nothing. Checked everything - replaced power supply , RAM etc. 

It is embarrassing to me that the solution was so simple - DO NOT BELIEVE WHAT IS PRINTED ON THE MOTHERBOARD. Yes I was trying to turn the PC on using the USB connector that has the front panel connections printed immediately below it.


I agree that this is misleading but maybe a subtle joke on behalf of our Asian cousins. 

So WEBBER75 - I don't know who U R or where U R from but this Australian says " Thanks Dude" and keep up the good work

Ron P.


----------



## Guardian01

rjpowell said:


> I have been a computer tech for lots of years. I had a client with a blown motherboard. Got a new MB but the system would not power on. Suspected a faulty MB so got another new MB. Same problem  - no fan no nothing. Checked everything - replaced power supply , RAM etc.
> 
> It is embarrassing to me that the solution was so simple - DO NOT BELIEVE WHAT IS PRINTED ON THE MOTHERBOARD. Yes I was trying to turn the PC on using the USB connector that has the front panel connections printed immediately below it.
> 
> 
> I agree that this is misleading but maybe a subtle joke on behalf of our Asian cousins.
> 
> So WEBBER75 - I don't know who U R or where U R from but this Australian says " Thanks Dude" and keep up the good work
> 
> Ron P.



I've using the P5k motherboard for a while.  After about 1.5 years, I've had a similar problem with the op where when I turn the computer on, the fan and the hard drive sounds activated but the computer will not post and the monitor won't pick up the signal so I can't see anything.  If I repeatedly turn my computer on and off plugging and unplugging the dvi cable it will eventually boot like normal.

My computer was set up by an educated student (not really a professional) so he could have been unaware of the "subtle joke on behalf of our asian cousins."  But if we mustn't believe whats printed on the motherboard, what DO we trust to give us the right answer?


----------

